# Breeders in UK Middlesex



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

I was wondering if there are any breeders near my area in the UK. 

We have two old men ratties and want to make sure we're prepared for when sadly two become one. 

Any help strongly needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Check out the list of NFRS list of accredited breeders and go from there! There's probably looooads, but I'm in Kent so not really aware of anywhere past London  

There aren't many breeders breeding at the moment, from what I can gather. I'm travelling two hours next week to pick up my two new boys, and they're already just over two months old. You'll just have to get in contact with as many breeders as you can. It's obviously much easier if you're not fussy about colour!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help I will have a look! 

We are happy with any colour. As long as they get along with our boys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.nfrs.org/NFRS_Breeders_List.pdf


----------

